# Filing I-765



## krissyj7 (May 21, 2011)

Hi, 

can anyone help? 

When I file my I- 765 form to get authorisation for employment, do I have to be int he US to file it? If so can I return to the UK to work my notice period at work while waiting for my EAD to come through ? Or do you have to remain in the US until it comes through? 

Thanks


----------

